# PHOTOS OF MILO!!!!!



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just got these photos sent to me from my breeder, look at my gorgeous little fella!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Wooow, i have never seen a Chihuahua having so many puppies :shock: . They are just too adorable....... I want one!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww.....gosh they're all sooooo cute!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I couldnt believe it when i saw in my inbox was some photos!!!! Im so so so happy!

Hes so handsome, hes perfect!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww yay we finally get to see the little fellow awww how old is he now


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwww yay we finally get to see the little fellow awww how old is he now


 hes exactly 5weeks old today


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww you need some up to date piccys now lol of him walking and stuff i bet he has changed loads since those photos


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

What a cute little bean! I first met Carl at 5 weeks of age. They're so funny at that age. They just roll around and sit on top of each other.
I love the name Milo too, how cute.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, he's 3 and a half weeks old in those photos, and the breeder said that if she gets anymore, she'll send them to me asap


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww so cute  
Those pups are all so mixed in colour, I want them all hehe except Milo of course :wink:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh hey, I forgot, isn't Lucy getting the white/cream one??


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Shes definately getting one of them, im not 100% sure which though?

and she has called him Romeo, not Cody like she told us


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww so adorable.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww well that's good, I hadn't seen any recent posts from her and I wondered if she was still getting one.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Nona said:


> Aww well that's good, I hadn't seen any recent posts from her and I wondered if she was still getting one.


Thats cost shes left the forum


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Shes definately getting one of them, im not 100% sure which though?
> 
> and she has called him Romeo, not Cody like she told us


 :shock: really? :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope lucy comes back


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Why did she leave??


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

That puppy is so cute...Reminds me of my Kaui (the colors!)


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep Stef, shes called him Romeo. The breeder told me yesterday that shes sticking with Romeo :lol: 

and she left, im not sure, but she did post a goodbye post in general chat about a week ago, but it was locked straight away


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a pity, I hope she comes back so we can see the puppy grow


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah me too 

But for now...you'll have to make do with watching Milo grow


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Suits me fine, I looooove puppies


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

And i love Milo 

I cant wait to see him, oh, and happy 5week birthday to milo lol :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Sandra...

What a fab litter of gorge chis.

Your Milo looks so shiny and i just love his white socks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Can't wait to see more photos xxxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww thanks, isnt he just soooo cute!

I cant wait to see him and get lots more photos

only 6days to go!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

He is so cute!!!

Makes me want to get a puppy again


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is sooo cute!! :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Kari said:


> He is sooo cute!! :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sandra, Milo is just the perfect little fella isn't he


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is too cute I'm excited to finally see pics.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks 

And yeah, hes just..perfect


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

he is soo cute!! lovely choice sandra!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Roie 

Im so pleased, and cant wait for him to come home


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*Milo*

How Cute. I love when they are that small!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Aw he is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree! He is TOO adorable! Awwww, I bet you'll cover that little one in tons of kisses! :love4:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

LuvMyChi said:


> I agree! He is TOO adorable! Awwww, I bet you'll cover that little one in tons of kisses! :love4:


Ill cover him in a hell of a lot more then that :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant wait to see him.....

i should have lots of photos to show you when i get home on Thursday


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

So cute and tiny. You are so lucky.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> So cute and tiny. You are so lucky.


I really am


----------

